# Is this genuine? Shall I pay to activate the account?



## aidarohana (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi guys, how are you doing?

I'm looking for job id Dubai and registered in many websites.
jobs in Dubai dot com


is one of them. Asking me to pay $92 to activate my account.
Question : is this a normal practice? I don't mind to pay. Just wana make sure it is not a scam.

Thank you for you time and input


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't believe that would be normal or legitimate practise but can't comment on that site as I don't know it - there are many recruitment websites and agents that are free to access and post a profile, I'd use them instead


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

Definitely a scam, any website that asks for money to get you a job is a scam, just try and search for jobs in Dubai dot com reviews and check for yourself.
Just try other websites like bayt , gulf talent , etc..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Any company asking you for money to help you find a job is breaking the law. Please don't pay them anything.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Jobsindubai are a con-company that are based in Canada, there are loads of bad reviews about them, they are a total and utter con.

As has been said above, if anyone asks you for money in advance, they are a con.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Started by a guy born and raised in Dubai. We just let him in at the age of 21. Apparently he has also "invented" a very tall space tower - 160 KILOMETRES high. LOL - I have no words.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nofel_Izz





The Rascal said:


> Jobsindubai are a con-company that are based in Canada, there are loads of bad reviews about them, they are a total and utter con.
> 
> As has been said above, if anyone asks you for money in advance, they are a con.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

FourAgreements said:


> Started by a guy born and raised in Dubai. We just let him in at the age of 21. Apparently he has also "invented" a very tall space tower - 160 KILOMETRES high. LOL - I have no words.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nofel_Izz


Fair play to him if he really did sell his site for $9 million though....


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

FourAgreements said:


> Started by a guy born and raised in Dubai. We just let him in at the age of 21. Apparently he has also "invented" a very tall space tower - 160 KILOMETRES high. LOL - I have no words.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nofel_Izz


Did someone from here edit the Wikipedia page to say his plans for the phallic "space elevator" are delusional? :heh::heh::heh:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Did someone from here edit the Wikipedia page to say his plans for the phallic "space elevator" are delusional? :heh::heh::heh:


Would we.....


----------



## aidarohana (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you dear friends,
Your input make a difference 
I'm glad I asked.

You have a great day ahead.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

aidarohana said:


> Thank you dear friends,
> Your input make a difference
> I'm glad I asked.
> 
> You have a great day ahead.


You're welcome.

Interesting blog btw...


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Would we.....


I see 5 edits made to that page just today


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

"Space monkey" has a bit of Rascal ring to it?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> "Space monkey" has a bit of Rascal ring to it?


Spank Monkey maybe....


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Did someone from here edit the Wikipedia page to say his plans for the phallic "space elevator" are delusional? :heh::heh::heh:


I may have taken some liberties.

Kudos to those who added some further wordsmithing.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*that's a lot of Swarovski crystals*

omg, hilarious!!

I wonder if it will have a VIP section?


QUOTE=Windsweptdragon;8681833]Did someone from here edit the Wikipedia page to say his plans for the phallic "space elevator" are delusional? :heh::heh::heh:[/QUOTE]


----------

